# loose lug nuts



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

Could loose lug nuts create a knocking sound when i am driving? Not loose as in about to fall off, but loose as in screwed on but not as tight as it should be


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

So many different things can cause a knocking sound when driving. It's best just to check everything you can, starting with the easiest and cheapest. Checking your lug nuts should be easier than even typing the question in here.
Normally when knocking is heard only when driving a person would start to think about thier drive shafts going bad. Regardless, check it out. Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

scooterbob said:


> So many different things can cause a knocking sound when driving. It's best just to check everything you can, starting with the easiest and cheapest. Checking your lug nuts should be easier than even typing the question in here.
> Normally when knocking is heard only when driving a person would start to think about thier drive shafts going bad. Regardless, check it out. Good luck. :thumbup:


oh, i already did this morning, they tightened the lug nuts with a torque wrench. I didnt hear the knocking this morning even before i took it. i still dont hear it anymore. i was just wondering if that could have been the lug nuts.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

I guess it could have been,

but I had all of the nuts loose on my rear wheel cause I forgot to remove my aftermarket hub spacer when I put on my steelies, eventually the nuts got loose with vibration, till finally with one hard turn one of the studs broke from the pressure and the wheel almost fell off! there was not a single noise when they were loose.

But if the noise is now gone, you should be fine, let us know if it comes back


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yes it was your lug nuts. Ive had it happen to me and other people as well. It sounded just like the way you described it.


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

Glad to see you're all fixed up! Nobody enjoys a wheel or two flying off while going down the road. Luckily it was something easy.


----------

